# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Jums nav piešķirtas tiesības, lai lasītu ziņas šajā forumā.

## tornislv

::   šādu uzrakstu pamanīju zem forumu saraksta. Lieki tiekt, ka biju iežurnālējies (pievienojies, logged in)  ::

----------


## Isegrim_

Še vispār notiek kas dīvains - daži sūdzas, ka vairākas dienas neizdodas "iežurnalēties" - katrreiz priekšā _You have specified an incorrect username_...   ::

----------


## defs

Tornis būs kaut ko sariebis kādam moderim   ::

----------


## tornislv

To es varu īzī. Pirms daudzesmit gadiem man kojās (Maskavā) virs gultas karājās plakāts:

"Не будить, могу испортить настроение!"

----------


## M_J

No mājas datora pēc "Operas" atjaunināšanas arī nevaru iežurnālēties, no "Ugunslapsas" varu. Darba datorā neļauju "Operai" atjaunoties.

----------


## Slowmo

Vajag pārlūkam sīkdatnes  ::  (cookies) iztīrīt. Tad varbūt strādās.

----------


## Isegrim_

Tas incorrect username parādās jebkurā gadījumā; FF, Chrome vai Safari. Pat nekad nelietotais IE tika pamēģināts. No vairākiem kompjuteriem un dažādām IP. Problēma ir pašā forumā. Var jau reģistrēties ar jaunu vārdu, bet kontaktinformācija u.c. iekš PM - vai tā būtu gājusi pazušanā? Izskatās, ka forums lietotājvārdu ir vienkārši nodzēsis.   ::

----------


## M_J

Pamēģināju no darba datora FF "ielogoties". Izrādās nedrīkstu lietot "username" M_J, jālieto m_j, tad viss notiek.

----------


## marizo

Es bieži vien cookies dabūju tīrīt (Opera), savādāk ielogojas un tūlīt atkal atslēdzas.

----------


## Athlons

jap, tāds niķis ir novērots... atkārtojas apmēram reizi mēnesi...   ::

----------


## Janis1279

> Pamēģināju no darba datora FF "ielogoties". Izrādās nedrīkstu lietot "username" M_J, jālieto m_j, tad viss notiek.


 Paldies par ieteikumu, šis variants arī man izrādījās pareizākais, lai pieslēgtos.

Ar cieņu,
Jānis

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

What a f..k is going on?   ::  
Ar lielajiem burtiem lietotājvārds nedarbojas. Ar mazo burtu var rakstīt "lapsa", bet ne Fuchs!   ::  ...

----------


## JDat

Jāprasa mūsu igauņu programmētājam. Iespējams ka tas sākas ar PM problēmām. Kekss zināja teikt, ka naut kas ar LV specifiskajām zīmēm un UTF-8 nestrādāja. Pēc salabošanas laikam ir parādījušies gļuki par kuriem tauta sūdzās. Nedaudz vēlāk uzrakstīšu šamējam vēstuli.

----------


## JDat

Admin saka ka salabots. Problēmas bija sakarā ar foruma updeitošanu.

Testējam un lamājamies tālāk par foruma problēmām. Ir cerība ka  daļa no problēmām tiks atrisināta.

----------

